# Decca dick truth or fiction



## showtime104 (Dec 3, 2010)

So Ive been hearing alot about Decca dick but not much on how to avoid it if and when I get started? please give me a insight


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 3, 2010)

Test should be the base of every cycle. If you use about 100-200 mg more test than deca your little guy should be fine. Maybe 500 mg of test and 300-400 mg of deca per week should work.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2010)

It's no myth....trust me.  When it first happened to me, it was with a hot chick that I was working on for months to bag.  Perhaps one of the most embarrassing moments of my life.  You have to be sure to run your AI correctly.  I'd start with about 12mg of aromasin if running deca (I've never used aromasin....always adex).  HCG and proviron as well.


/V


----------



## underscore (Dec 3, 2010)

I always run about 800mg of test. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## Testonut (Dec 3, 2010)

I was horny as hell the first 11-12 weeks when I was running deca alone (400mg e/w).. after that I started losing my libido a bit (although I only experienced not getting it up - ONE time). It should also noted my libido was low during PCT and some weeks later. I only fucked because I felt I had to  

For me, there was some "truth" in that "myth"..


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2010)

showtime104 said:


> So Ive been hearing alot about Decca dick but not much on how to avoid it if and when I get started? please give me a insight



it's a truth for most.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 3, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> It's no myth....trust me. When it first happened to me, it was with a hot chick that I was working on for months to bag. Perhaps one of the most embarrassing moments of my life. You have to be sure to run your AI correctly. I'd start with about 12mg of aromasin if running deca (I've never used aromasin....always adex). HCG and proviron as well.
> 
> 
> /V


 

So you didn't smash it? Bummer.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 3, 2010)

showtime104 said:


> So Ive been hearing alot about Decca dick but not much on how to avoid it if and when I get started? please give me a insight



In my opinion, it's caused by elevated prolactin levels.
When you achieve orgasm, your body spikes it's prolactin levels causing you to lose your erection. So imagine going through your entire day with elevated prolactin levels.

What happened to me, was that I had a hard time staying hard, so I took Viagra, and then I had trouble reaching orgasm so I had to fake it... 
A couple of the times the girls blamed themselves and I played along with them. Haha!

But this happened to me with Tren, although it's caused by the same issue IMO.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have been running NPP and had no problems does deca dick just happen with deca-durabolin?


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 3, 2010)

thats why you have a test base brother


----------



## underscore (Dec 3, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> In my opinion, it's caused by elevated prolactin levels.
> When you achieve orgasm, your body spikes it's prolactin levels causing you to lose your erection. So imagine going through your entire day with elevated prolactin levels.
> 
> What happened to me, was that I had a hard time staying hard, so I took Viagra, and then I had trouble reaching orgasm so I had to fake it...
> ...



 I agree that elevated prolactin levels will cause it, along with letting your estrogen levels get out of control or low test levels.  It's a fine level of balance.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 3, 2010)

underscore said:


> I agree that elevated prolactin levels will cause it, along with letting your estrogen levels get out of control or low test levels.  It's a fine level of balance.



The girl was like, Wow, I can't believe you lasted 2 1/2 hours....

I was like ummmmm yes... I am very good at controlling it..

Little did she know, I had to work my ass off for that orgasm HAHA


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> So you didn't smash it? Bummer.



Nope....told her I felt ill.  But, I found her again a few weeks later and destroyed her!!.  She was walking all funny for a week!   LOL



/V


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 4, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I had trouble reaching orgasm so I had to fake it...
> A couple of the times the girls blamed themselves and I played along with them. Haha! IMO.



Damn bro! Funny shit. Rarely hear of a guy faking an orgasm!!! Then getting limp dick and blaming her for it! HAHAHA!



VictorZ06 said:


> Nope....told her I felt ill.  But, I found her again a few weeks later and destroyed her!!.  She was walking all funny for a week!   LOL
> /V



Did you knock the bottom out of that? Good thing she gave you a second chance. Most wouldnt!!! Especially a really hot one!


----------



## blergs. (Dec 4, 2010)

showtime104 said:


> So Ive been hearing alot about Decca dick but not much on how to avoid it if and when I get started? please give me a insight


have a drug on hand to lower prolactin.

forme  never used any anti-prog drug nore havei hade deca dick even when i ran it alone once, ran it higher then my test once and it was freakign great 2 amps omnadren ew and 600mg GP deca ew .

some have issues, some dont.
its on a per person basis.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 4, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Did you knock the bottom out of that? Good thing she gave you a second chance. Most wouldnt!!! Especially a really hot one!




I got lucky that I had a second chance.  I took 100mg of Viagra and made up for the last time.  


Fuck I was pissed when that happened....as well as ashamed! 


/V


----------



## BigBoiH (Dec 4, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Damn bro! Funny shit. Rarely hear of a guy faking an orgasm!!! Then getting limp dick and blaming her for it! HAHAHA!


Sure we do. We fake and say we havent came yet.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 4, 2010)

I usually get halfway through and then start thinking of myself and then explode.

Narcissism is a bitch.


----------

